# How many stamps are needed to post this to another country?



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I would like to ask an employee at a post office how many stamps are needed. How can I say this?

"Kuinka monta postimerkit tarvitetaan jotta minä lähetän tämä?" (??)


----------



## MaijaPoppanen

Kuinka monta postimerkkiä tarvitaan tämän (kirjeen/kortin/paketin) lähettämiseen (Englantiin/Japaniin/Angolaan/etc)?
Or
Paljonko tämän (kirjeen/kortin/paketin) lähettäminen (Englantiin/Japaniin/Angolaan/etc) maksaa?

I would prefer the second one, because there are many kind of stamps and you usually need one stamp to send a letter or a postcard (the value is different depending on which country you send it to)


----------



## hullu_saksalainen

I would be sooo simple: 
Mitä tämä Saksaan maksaa?


----------



## sakvaka

At least that word order is pretty uncommon in Finnish. _Mitä tämä maksaa Saksaan?_ would be better, but the best alternative will of course be _Paljonko tämän lähettäminen Saksaan maksaa?_


----------

